# GT: Phoenix at Dallas



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

*Phoenix Suns (19-7) vs Dallas Mavericks (21-7)*

*When: Thursday, December 28th
Time: 7:00
Tv: Ch.21, TNT*​
*Who's hot: Amare Stoudemire *

The Suns' 6-10 center/forward hasn't been quite the monster he was before micro-fracture surgery last season. But in the last five games, he's averaged 20.2 points and 9.4 rebounds while shooting 63.3 percent from the field. "He's a force," Mavericks coach Avery Johnson said. "He's a force on the boards. We didn't see him last year. [But] he seems to be healthy, and he's running the court really well. So we got to be up to that task to match his energy." ... During Dallas' winning streak, Devean George is averaging 9.3 points off the bench and shooting 51 percent from the field, including 50 percent (10-of-20) from 3-point range. 


*Who's not: Raja Bell *

The Suns don't ask him to carry a heavy offensive load, but they need him to hit 3-pointers to keep defenses from collapsing on their drivers and dunkers. Bell is 6-of-31 (19.4 percent) from 3-point land in the last five games and is shooting 38 percent overall, way below his season average of 43.6 percent ... Jason Terry is shooting 41.8 percent over the last five games. But even that isn't so bad considering he's shot 40 percent from 3-point range. 


*Injuries *

Mavericks: Jerry Stackhouse (left ankle) is doubtful. 

Suns: None.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

whoa! NICE!

:clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2: :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to xray again.


I tried.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

When in the world is Stack gonig to play again?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I tried.....


Tom Petty: "It's all right if you love me, it's all right if you don't..."

:lol:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Tom Petty: "It's all right if you love me, it's all right if you don't..."
> 
> :lol:



......


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

BTW, we might want to keep an eye on the [email protected] game tonight....


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

You guys are doing awesome job of running the Dallas forum,,,,,, all we have to do is stop amare,,, nash and maybe watch out for diaw aswell cause he can pull up good numbers on a good night,, but seeing as that it is at dallas then i think we got it in a bag


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Xray you're a theif! I'm not going to point out why. :biggrin: 


*Phoenix Suns/Dallas Mavericks 
Game Thread*​
All Maverick fans are welcomed to talk about the game in
the Suns forum. Please join us! =)


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dr.Seuss said:


> Xray you're a theif! I'm not going to point out why. :biggrin:


oooooh...... you stole xray's GT!

lol


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Has anyone seen Dre in a while?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Game Under Way


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Good Start!


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

14-2 run to end the 1st. 30-20 Mavs. Dirk has been quiet and we are still winning. The refs are calling everything on the Suns.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

devon harris 2 quick assists to george from 3, and then buckner from 3


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirk isnt getting as much playing time as usual but his shots arent really dropping for him


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

49-52 at half time dallas lead

Dirk has 15 points, 2 rebounds
Jet has 18 points, 4 assists
Harris has 2 assists
Howard has 8 points, 7 rebounds


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

JET is on fire!!!!! he has 30 points, 5 assists not even the end of the third


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Game is slipping away, although JET playing great


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

beautiful game. PHX 76- DALL 78 at 3rd


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The suns are never out of a game


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirk has 21 points, 9 rebounds
Jet has 32 points, 5 assists
Harris has 9 points, 4 assists
Howard has 14 points, 9 rebounds

5 point margin Dallas down, 6:30 left


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Devin Harris AND1 assist to JET, cant hit the free throw


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Devin Harris AND1 again!!!! but cant hit the free throw


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirk offensive rebound and going to the line for 2 shots,,,, 3 point lead, 1:41 left in the last


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Josh Howard AND1!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! assist jason terry,, 2 point lead,,,, 22.4 seconds left!!


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

shawn marion hits the tie,,, timeout to dallas only 6.3 seconds left


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Dirk Nowitzki!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hits The Clutch Shot!!!! 2 Point Lead Only 1.3 Seconds Left!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ROFL, was that Dirk with a clutch shot?


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

Game Over!!!!!!! Mavs Win By 2!!!!!!!! Yyyeeeeaaaahhhhh!!!


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

hahaha it's about time for some A.I!!!


----------



## Roland Garros (Dec 6, 2006)

:worthy: whoa...¡ Nowitzki.....win the game.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> ROFL, was that Dirk with a clutch shot?


Youve obviously just started watching Mavs` games...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Damn, great game.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

VeN said:


> Youve obviously just started watching Mavs` games...


We all know how Dirk chokes on last second shots.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

t1no said:


> We all know how Dirk chokes on last second shots.


neg


----------



## Jet (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, awesome game, very exciting. For a while there Jason just could not miss a shot.. Great game for Jason and Dirk put up a really quiet 27 points. That play where Josh got fouled and put in the reverse layup was insane. Soo much fun to watch. Mavs win, Yeah! :yay:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Hopefully next game won't be as sloppy, but it was really good! Unlike the other teams we watch. That's the one thing you can count on the Mavs and Suns to do: entertain..... and win


----------



## Lukasbmw (Jul 30, 2004)

Congrats on the win.

I was tempted to write off the loss as a bad game by the Suns, but after looking at the box score, I see the Mavs shot just 41%. Looks like both teams had a bad game.

The breaker was the Dallas defense. I think many of the Suns players forgot what it was like to play against a top 5 team after beating up on a bunch of eastern losers durring out 15 game blitz.

Your team looked pretty good out there and when you consider the Mavs shot just 41%, that scares me.

I hope our next match up is not as sloppy. I'd like to see a 250 point game.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Awesome win because any win against the Suns is a good win. But what about the defense ? I couldn't watch the game, but 52 percent for Phoenix doesn't sound good. :whoknows:


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

very nice win by the mavs! dirk is playing awsome... good game mavs


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Lukasbmw said:


> Congrats on the win.
> 
> I was tempted to write off the loss as a bad game by the Suns, but after looking at the box score, I see the Mavs shot just 41%. Looks like both teams had a bad game.
> 
> ...


a 250 point game would actually be a sloppy game. I think shooting 41% for a game is excellent...its when you shoot less then 35% that you had a bad shooting day...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> a 250 point game would actually be a sloppy game. I think shooting 41% for a game is excellent...its when you shoot less then 35% that you had a bad shooting day...


Shooting 41% and winning makes Avery happy. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> a 250 point game would actually be a sloppy game. I think shooting 41% for a game is excellent...its when you shoot less then 35% that you had a bad shooting day...


OMG! DRAG used the word "excellent" in relation to the mavs!

:yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

xray said:


> Shooting 41% and winning makes Avery happy. :biggrin:


Getting to line also makes AJ happy!


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

edwardcyh said:


> OMG! DRAG used the word "excellent" in relation to the mavs!
> 
> :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2: :yay: :clap2:


ahh...crap...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> ahh...crap...


Had to make one mistake this year, right? :lol:


----------

